# Bellator 69 Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, May 18th. Since kantowrestler the champ signed up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 68, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (6 picks total unless the card changes), and send them to me in a private message by 7 PM on fight night EDT. Because Bellator has so many card changes you might want to wait until after the weigh in's to make your picks, but you can always change your picks if they change these fights:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Maiquel Falcao vs. Andreas Spang
> Karl Amoussou vs. David Rickels
> ...





If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. If two people call out each other as an opponent it will be on! 

*
Main Event

kantowrestler (4-13-1) vs Dan9 (3-3)

Main Card

pipe (10-3-1) vs John8204 (1-1)* 

*
Members signed up:

John8204
pipe
Dan9
kantowrestler
dudeabides
*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I will defend my belt.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll try again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Try again for what?


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Try picking the fights lol.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The fights are tomorrow night so I went ahead and put the, ah, only matchup together. kanto vs Dan9 for the belt. If anybody else wants to play there is still time to sign up. I can go against somebody or maybe we'll get more than one.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I will sign up


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'll sign up


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok added pipe vs John to the card, thanks guys.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Now the question is who will walk away with the belt!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Bellator 69 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Hale Sub 1
> Koreshkov TKO 3
> Slack UD
> Quayhagen UD
> ...



*
Main Event

kantowrestler (4-14-1) vs Dan9 (4-3)
Fight won by Dan9 51 to 48! 

And ...now, the NEW... champion of the Bellator pick 'em league... Dan9! Your belt, champ:










Main Card

pipe (11-3-1) vs John8204 (1-2) 
Fight won by pipe 84 to 29! 


*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was pipe as usual with 84 points! Will keep doing these Bellator pick 'ems as long as you keep showing up. 

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

kantowrestler


> Maiquel Falcao/knockout/round 1 *15*
> Karl Amoussou/submission/round 1 *14*
> Megumi Fujii/submission/round 1
> Abe Wagner/TKO/round 1
> ...


Dan9


> Maiquel Falcao vs. Andreas Spang- Falcao via TKO Round 2 *15*
> Karl Amoussou vs. David Rickels- Rickels via Sub Round 2
> Jessica Aguilar vs. Megumi Fujii- Aguilar via Sub Round 1 *13*
> Booker Arthur vs. Shanon Slack- Slack via TKO Round 1 *12*
> ...


pipe


> Jessica Aguilar - UD *23*
> Maiquel Falcao - Sub - rnd 1 *14*
> Josh Quayhagen - UD *21*
> Karl Amoussou - Tko - rnd 1 *12*
> ...


John8204


> Abe Wagner TKO1
> Richard Hale TKO1 *17*
> Megumi Fujii UD
> Karl Amoussou SUB2 *12*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next week in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Abe Wagner lol

Dan9 I want my belt back... I want a shitle tot


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you've got one more fight for the season to get it done. Out of curiosity does anyone notice that the welterweight and bantemweight tournaments aren't going to be concluded by the end of the season?


----------

